# Searching for a book about Verdi



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Greatings.

I'm searching for books about Verdi. Well, not exactly about him. It's with all librettos. A long time ago i saw one of those. It had all the librettos (translated also) plus synopses, plus various information. It was stupid of me not have bought when i could. Now i regret, nevertheless i'm trying to find on the internet.

If anyone knows some book alike, i'd be most thankfull.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Time ago I also was searching for books with librettos. Is so handy if you watch some opera without subtitles in youtube, or you buy music in mp3, for example.

I have this one about Verdi: Tutti i libretti di Giuseppe Verdi. It's a really complete work, but in italian. There are all the librettos and the explanations about them and the history about the representation of the operas and the plots. It's in italian, if you don't understand italian that won't do for you. From the same authors I have the librettos of Bellini, Rossini and Wagner.









http://www.newtoncompton.com/libro/978-88-541-1407-4/tutti-i-libretti-d%27opera

And this book is my treasure, this is with english translations: The book of 101 opera librettos. Sorry, it's not only about Verdi, but maybe you can be interested.









http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-101-Opera-Librettos/dp/1884822797

That's a bit expensive, I bought it used but it's like new. That book has 101 librettos with the original languages and translated in english, each libretto has a short plot (too short anyway) and anything more.There are no explanations or histories.

ABout Verdi, in this book there are 9 librettos:

Ernani, Luisa Miller, Rigoletto, Il trovatore, La traviata, Un ballo in maschera, La forza del destino, Aida and Othello
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If anyone else is interested, there are 10 librettos by Wagner, 9 by Puccini, 6 by Massenet, 5 by Donizetti, and more.

There are librettos of operas by 48 composers: Beethoven, Bellini, Bizet, Boito, Borodin, Catalani, Charpentier, Cimarosa, Debussy, Delibes, Donizetti, Giordano, Gluck, Gounod, Handel, Humperdinck, Leoncavallo, Mascagni, Massenet, Meyerbeer, Montemezzi, Monteverdi, Mozart, Mussorgsky, Offenbach, Paderewski, Parker, Pergolesi, Ponchielli, Prokofiev, Puccini, Purcell, Ravel, Reyer, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rossini, Saint-Saens, Smetana, Spontini, Strauss, Tchaikovsky, Thomas, Verdi, Wagner and Weber.

I really recommend to anyone this book:The book of 101 opera librettos!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

George Martin---Verdi,His Music,Life and Times.
I think he has written quite a lot about the composer.
You should look it up on line.


----------

